# Compact flash



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

looking for a cheapo 256 meg compact flash card for my summer hols...

any sites or shops people? :


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

speak to Jampo


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Yeah 

For cameras, most people seem to prefer to get hold of 2x 128Mb card than go for 1x 256Mb.... For PDAs and MP3 players, where permanent storage is more of an issue, the larger cards are more popular.......

http://www.timetex.co.uk


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

http://www.dabs.co.uk have pretty good deals on flash at the mo.

Andy.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Not as good as mine....

Can probably do some TTOC discount too


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

true jampoTT,

i was looking at the 512 cards as I need one for a digital 8 track to record some stuff for me band.

don't supose u'll be getting any 512 cards in?! ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

My supplier was a little expensive for those - but I may have a spare 1gb Microdrive if you are interested? 

(2nd hand, not brand new - but in perfect working order....)


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

whoooa! jampo!! really cheap!!! ;D


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

have you tried www.scan.co.uk


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Scan can be competitive until they slap on their Â£10 delivery!!


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Tried 7dayshop.co.uk ?


----------



## TwickTT (May 7, 2002)

JampoTT

Just placed ny order


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Cheers TwickTT - order spotted!

Lots of places are selling CF cards which I know have compatibility issues. I used to supply essentially unknown branded Compact Flash cards in the past, but after an increasing number of problems, I switched to a reputable brand (Samsung) which are the proper retail blister packed cards, and have had virtually no issues with these since.

Compact Flash is *THE* dodgiest sort of Digital Memory. SmartMedia is usually fine, next come MMC and SD cards for which *some* chipset types are not recommended for some makes / models (and some firmware versions fail to support higher capacity cards) and bottom of the heap are Compact Flash....

Having said that, I'm lining up a new supplier to cater for the bottom end of the CF market, but will be arranging for the supplier to handle returns and swapouts on my behalf because they CAN be a nightmare!!

7dayshop (for one) are not currently listing which brand they supply, and IMHO its not something to necessarily take "pot luck" on.....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

And you also might find 7dayshop are out of stock of 128Mb Compact Flash cards...... they don't carry stock lists on the website and its pot luck....


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Scan is only 30 mins drive from me so no p&p he he!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ok then, think about the cost of an hours driving......


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

it's not the cost ,it's the JOY of driving


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Into Bolton?

are you taking the hit and miss?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

the road from wigan to the reebock is quite good if you know the route    ;D you may try it one day ;D ;D


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Jambo, just bought a Sony Digicamcorder with Memcard slot.

What aftermarket cards can I use, do you sell ?
Dumb wit in PC world said "Only Sony cards Fit" 
I'm not techie minded but I can't believe that.

Ian.

Davidg, I know the road you mean.


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Got Lexar 512 MB in New York. $180. ea.

Use 2.. 1 in camera, the other doing office document transport. Very easy to reformat to my Canon format when needed.

Enjoy your work in Bombay and vacation in Sydney.


----------



## TwickTT (May 7, 2002)

Just wanted to say thanks to JampoTT we had some trouble with the Post office!!

But good man that he is, he sorted it out and Im a very happy customer.

Thanks.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> But good man that he is, he sorted it out and Im a Â very happy customer.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm not, Jampo, you never replied to me.... :'(

Ian.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

> Got Lexar 512 MB in New York. Â $180. ea.
> 
> Use 2.. 1 in camera, the other doing office document transport. Â Very easy to reformat to my Canon format when needed.
> 
> Enjoy your work in Bombay and vacation in Sydney. Â


 ;D


----------



## TwickTT (May 7, 2002)

Dont want to sound like an advert for JampoTT but....Ive been in Taiwan, Kuala Lumpur and Singapore this week.

I still havnt found a 128mb card for less than the cost of the one I bought from his site!!!


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i dont wanna sound like an advert for Jampo either

but i just got a 128 meg kosher samsung card from him and im very happy


----------

